# post egg collection bloat



## Mrs T

my egg collection was yesterday, I've a trio of egg! 
I had cramps, very bloated and my abdomen was too tender to touch afterwards.
I still have a very tender bloated abdomen and only a few cramps, Theres no way I could put my jeans on today!!!
I think this is normal but how long will it last????


----------



## FJL

It is completely normal.

How many eggs did you get? Depending on # of eggs = size of ovaries, generally predicts how bloated you will be and how long it might last.

I have had mild to moderate OHSS both stim cycles so for me it took a good 5 days post EPU for most of the bloating to subside, but longer for it all to go.

Rest lots, do minimal activity, drink lots of water, at least 2 litres a day and keep your protein levels up, this will all help you to get rid of the bloating. You will probably notice that you need to pee a lot more often and this is normal too.

I am now in TWW and my tummy is still a tad crampy from EPU...it is an individual thing as to how long it will last.

Good luck for your cycle xx


----------



## Mrs T

I had 6 good size folicals and some smaller ones, got 3 eggs but only 1 has fertilised with icsi. Am booked in for transfer of my "golden" one tomorrow lunch time.
I've been taking it easy, its hard to so anything with a pain bloated abdo! I had already started to feel bloated the day before my egg collection..... you never know maybe I wont be back in my jeans untill next year.... PMA!


----------



## Mrs T

FJL, fingers crossed for you. That was a great egg harvest you had, well done!


----------



## tansey

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck with your 'golden' one and hope you don't fit into those jeans until next year! :hugs:


----------



## Helen

Yeah I'd second what FJL says - perfectly normaly. I felt like I'd been kicked really hard in the guts after mine. Lasted a couple of days I think.

Good luck. Hope those jeans don't fit for 9 months.


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Aria

For both of my retrievals, I was pretty sore for a while. The last time we got 25 eggs (!!!), and oh lord, I was sore for about three weeks. The first time was about a week, and we got 14 eggs that time. The second time I was told to expect more soreness and bloating due to more eggs being retrieved, so if that goes that the more retrieved the worse it is, hopefully then you'll feel better within a few days.


----------



## Mrs T

Just a quick update.... my 1 egg didnt make it through the night for todays arranged transfer. the clinic called to cancel, I've to see my dr tomorrow to discuss what happens next :cry:


----------



## maz

:hug:

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Look after yourself.

:hug:


----------



## Helen

I'm so sorry to hear that about your little embie. :hugs:


----------



## Aria

I'm so sorry. I know you probably don't feel a lot of hope right now, but I hope it will help you to know that one cycle may result in far fewer eggs than the next cycle. My second cycle I got 60% more eggs than the first, and more eggs fertilized the second time than I got altogether the first time. This cycle didn't work, but don't give up. If you need to cry, go ahead and cry though.

:hug:


----------



## Mrs T

Aria said:


> I'm so sorry. I know you probably don't feel a lot of hope right now, but I hope it will help you to know that one cycle may result in far fewer eggs than the next cycle. My second cycle I got 60% more eggs than the first, and more eggs fertilized the second time than I got altogether the first time. This cycle didn't work, but don't give up. If you need to cry, go ahead and cry though.
> 
> :hug:

Thanks Aria,
I had heard that your 1st ivf cycle should be treated like a dummy run for you body (and your head). So am hopping thats how it will be for me, thanks for sharing your story. x


----------



## BizyBee

:hug:


----------

